# Wheaten Ameraucana - please tell me she's a "she"



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Picked up this lovely Wheaten Ameraucana a little over a week ago and was quite certain she was female. Now at about 6 weeks she's getting some coloring that I'm concerned looks male. Anybody here more familiar with the breed who can help?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

After looking at a bunch of google pics of your breed I would vote male. But I am no expert and dont know the breed, just going by pics.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Watch for pointed saddle feathers and hackle feathers. I had a couple that didnt get them till they were 6 months old. Don't know about the breed either, but it is a very pretty chicken


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

<sigh> So many beautiful chickens! (S)he's a beauty for sure!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Long hackle feathers are a give away for any roo. I think he's a handsome little fellow!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

now if it was a buff orpington i would say girl
but i know nothing about this breed other than saying
"it's a good looking bird"


----------

